
Which one is best to buy iphone7 or Iphone 6s? - 87nitingarg
http://www.blog.brsoftech.com/which-one-is-best-to-buy-iphone-7-or-iphone-6s/
======
aashishlowanshi
The iPhone 7 isn't the biggest update in Apple history. Like Apple somehow
always manages though, it offers just enough to get you excited and coveting
an upgrade. If you're due an upgrade and can afford it, the iPhone 7 is the
handset to go for. Already got an iPhone 6S though? You're probably better off
sticking with it than forking out a significant sum on minor improvements.

